
YouPorn is hiring. Apparently it's powered by Perl/Catalyst - vaksel
http://jobs.perl.org/job/10462
======
huherto
"How we operate: \- Startup type environment with a geographically diversed
team (UK, Australia, Argentina, Brazil...) \- Company is committed to building
a trusted site and pristine user experience \- Projects are bite-sized (1-3
weeks to complete) \- Small team. Your work will make a big impact on the
site. \- No bureaucracy. Decisions are made quickly \- We use data extensively
to make decisions "

They seem to have better practices than most businesses.

~~~
benhoyt
I honestly don't understand how treating women as unclad ogleables is a good
business practice.

~~~
PostOnce
Ogling women is part of the nature of being a man; if we glance or stare at a
woman's ass in the grocery store without her consent or knowledge, which we
all do, is that somehow better than if she were a paid and willing
professional porn star? $500 for an hour worth of work at entry level with no
experience is pretty fair.

Also, btw, they have gay porn on youporn, so they're equal opportunity,
they're not just exploiting women.

~~~
benhoyt
Glancing at someone's behind in the supermarket is qualitatively different
from porn. As far _staring_ at buttocks goes, you're right that we've all done
it, but does that make it a Good Thing?

Anyway, not sure if this is OT or not, so I'll stop here. :-)

------
rjurney
Framework groupie disclaimer.

Catalyst is so great. With Catalyst 5.8 I get Moosey controllers, which means
my Perl 5 doesn't have to suck anymore because I can use Moose objects.
Someone finally took a look at the framework developments in Ruby and Python
and brought sanity to web development in Perl.

If it weren't for Catalyst, I'd have bailed from Perl a long time ago. It lets
you build web apps that don't suck. Catalyst is 'unopinionated', it just gives
you a minimal framework for building MVC web apps, with plugins to accomplish
common tasks. Catalyst doesn't care what view or model you use. It is totally
view/model agnostic. There are several good options for ORMs to databases, but
its trivial to write a model wrapper around whatever you want. I wrote one for
SimpleDB very easily.

While there are better options for doing Simple CRUD, Catalyst is quite good
at building more complex web apps, and it lets me leverage the CPAN, the
world's largest module repository, to get things done faster.

I love Catalyst. I won't bother trying to convince anyone that its the BEST
web app framework, but I will say that its good enough to make Perl an option
for new projects again.

~~~
bprater
Even though I haven't used Perl in years, it still has a special place in my
heart. Based on your enthusiasm of Catalyst, I may give it a whirl in the next
six months.

~~~
rjurney
Glad to hear it! :) In that case, check out:

<http://www.catalystframework.org/>

<http://search.cpan.org/~drolsky/Moose-0.74/lib/Moose.pm>

------
pxlpshr
I've been a designer for most of my early career, and I've always had a policy
against doing adult-industry work. I understand the legitimacy of the
industry, the human nature element, and I've heard the arguments in regard to
the benefits of giving people an outlet and preventing sexual crimes...

However, as ScottWhigham mentioned (and IMHO of course) there's something
desperate about working on porn, and it's not something most businesses want
to see in a portfolio. EVER. Therefore, you're just collecting a paycheck
UNLESS you're committing to porn industry as a career (more power to you, no
judgement here). Furthermore, I think my greater concern is not knowing where
some of the porn originates from in regard to under age victims, etc... and
that just bothers the heck out of me.

~~~
evdawg
I'm pretty sure we've (or was it on reddit?) had this discussion before. Porn
sites have to deal with extremely high traffic, _must_ have great performance,
have to constantly change to compete in a cutthroat industry, and you are
working for people who _really_ know the cost of downtime.

I personally think it's one of the most difficult types of sites to tackle as
a developer, and takes a great deal of experience and responsibility.

~~~
jonursenbach
I worked at AmateurMatch for almost 2 years and when you go from working on
small local business websites that barely get 20 uniques a month to 2
million/month you learn how to scale your code _fast_.

It's not the greatest industry to work in, and can be a little sweatshoppy,
but it's a decent stepping stone for bigger and better things.

------
staunch
This has been known for quite some time.

> ...hundreds of millions of pageviews per day.

So, is YouPorn the largest site run by Catalyst, Rails, or Django?

~~~
pmikal
If you are talking frameworks, Amazon is HTML::Mason and is bigger than
YouPorn... at least for now. ;)

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/youporn.com+amazon.com/>

~~~
diegok
True, but you can also use HTML::Mason as a Catalyst View ;)

<http://search.cpan.org/~flora/Catalyst-View-Mason-0.17/>

------
Cowboy
It's interesting how a porn company can taint your resume, even though the job
itself is not about porn, but web development for the Alexa ranked 48th site
globally.

Society has a nasty habit of grossly overreacting to things that are "in bad
taste" by calling names and condemning them, as long as it's politically
correct and trendy to do so.

Porn at least doesn't claim to be something it's not.

Would you really think less of someone who took a technical web job with
youporn, when there are sites like eharmony out there? i.e. how many people go
to youporn and say "what a horrible site, experience, and waste of money"
compared to Eharmony?

------
cloud9s
Porn is recession proof, Stability in this economy is key

~~~
tewks
Au contraire.

<http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/07/turns-out-por-1.html>

~~~
ivankirigin
Did you read the first paragraph?

    
    
      ...they're also competing with a nearly infinite supply of free, amateur videos from countless user-generated sites
    

e.g. youporn.com

Consumption of porn is recession proof. The business of professional porn
generation is not. Like other produced content, it is suffering from
democratized tools of generation and dissemination.

~~~
mw5300
Except youporn doesn't exactly have the most solid business model, as the
article states. You might still be out of a job.

------
biohacker42
If youtube is losing money, what's youporn's plan for being profitable?

~~~
bbuffone
Porn

------
jonknee
I'm waiting for the analyst report to come out saying they are losing hundreds
of millions of dollars a year.

~~~
mattmaroon
I doubt they're losing money. Porn affiliate links make big bucks. Don't ask
me how (who pays for anything on the internet?) but they do.

I used to regularly speak with some people at a financial company that
processes most of the payments from porn sites to their affiliates. After
Neteller (the massive processor of financial transactions to/from gambling
sites) withdrew from the US market due to the UIGEA, the company I knew took a
good chunk of their business and was probably the industry's largest third
party payment processor, easily handling 10-20% of all transactions. But when
the lawsuits started flying at other gaming companies, they dropped that line
of business instantly because they didn't want to lose their US porn affiliate
processing business. It was considerably larger.

Much of the reason is that porn sites have high retention, high prices
($35-$40/mo is not uncommon) and pay their affiliates ridiculous rev share
like 80% for the large ones. So an affiliate who refers a successful customer
could easily make $20-$30/mo for a year or two off him. That's just a
tremendous amount of cash.

Until I was told that, I believed gambling would rule the internet.

~~~
axod
Agreed. The revenue share in gambling and porn sites is just phenomenal.

I used to send some traffic to a Bingo website, and I think you got £25 per
signup, but then 50% of all future losses for the lifetime of that player.
After only a couple of months that revenue share (%loss) was making up
hundreds of £/month for doing nothing. I'm sure it's pretty similar for paid
porn sites.

They'd have to be doing something seriously wrong to be losing money in that
sector.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah, I've done a LOT of poker affiliate marketing. There's tremendous money
there.

Interestingly though gambling sites still only pay, at best, about half the
rev share I've heard porn sites pay their top affiliates. I was one of a few
poker sites' largest (generating them hundreds of thousands in rev monthly)
and got somewhere between 35 and 40 percent typically. From what I heard from
my friends in the financial industry, in porn you can get 85% if you're large
enough.

It's baffling to me that a company that serves up web video can make serious
profits even while giving 85% of their revenue away.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
So you had monthly revenues in the tens of thousands? Why aren't you still
doing this (or are you)?

~~~
mattmaroon
I did and I am, but revenues dropped a lot after two events. One was Party
Poker spinning their affiliates off of the network (long, boring story, but
you can probably Google around about Eurobet or Empire Poker and find out more
if you care to). I managed to rebuild almost back to where I was, which was no
small task at all, but then the other happened, which was the UIGEA forcing
Party Poker out of the American market.

Now my revenues and margins are considerably smaller than they were back then.
I could maybe, with full time effort over a long period, have rebuilt, but I
didn't bother because of the general instability of the industry. I'll pass
the opportunity to get on a soap box about our government's stupidity here,
but suffice it to say the Bush DoJ (and maybe Obama's too, not sure yet) made
the business seem a less worthwhile investment than something not in such a
legal minefield.

------
bbuffone
Don't need the employee discount... It's all free.

~~~
adammarkey
Yeah and because they are a "virtual" office, where do they put the ping pong
table?

What are they going to do to pass the time!?

Oh wait...

~~~
bbuffone
Read the stories

------
rejoyy
Halleliuah! Two of my favorite things: Porn and Perl!

------
rejoyy
Halleluiah! Two of my favorite things: Porn and Perl!

------
kwamenum86
They say porn is recession proof...

------
ScottWhigham
Among other things, there's just something about submitting a resume to
"jobs@youporn.com" that smacks of desperation

~~~
allenbrunson
eh. i'd say attitudes such as this one is what perpetuates the problem of porn
being an unpleasant ghetto. if it were allowed to be respectable, it could
clean up its act.

~~~
gcheong
I thought you gain respect _by_ cleaning up your act, but in any case I think
porn has become much more accepted over the years.

~~~
allenbrunson
i'd say that's fairly impossible for porn producers to do right now. there's a
huge negative stigma attached. that encourages people to use pseudonyms in the
industry, which fosters an environment of secrecy, which leads to deception,
etc.

if people could work in porn without besmirching their reputations forever,
THEN the industry could start cleaning up its act.

